# 173rd Airborne on the chopping block



## goon175 (Nov 5, 2013)

This is outrageous! Makes me want to punch babies in the face! Write your congressman about it right now!

https://hitthewoodline.squarespace.com/satura/2013/11/5/173rd-airborne-on-the-chopping-block


----------



## Muppet (Nov 5, 2013)

Um, satire or not brother? If it is not, it is fucked up and I want to burn a preschool to the ground.

F.M.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 5, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> Um, satire or not brother? If it is not, it is fucked up and I want to burn a preschool to the ground.
> 
> F.M.



Satire is in the eye of the beholder...


...or in a disclaimer at the bottom of the article.  If there IS a disclaimer.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 6, 2013)

Yea sir. I saw that also.

F.M.


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 6, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> Satire is in the eye of the beholder...
> 
> 
> ...or in a disclaimer at the bottom of the article.  If there IS a disclaimer.


Or caveats

SECRET REL//USA, ACGU, SATIRE//


----------



## digrar (Nov 6, 2013)

My Regiment has a bit of history with the 173rd, with 1RAR serving with them in Viet Nam in 1965. It looks like it has been a break glass in case of emergency unit in the past, is it actually likely that it will be mothballed in the near future?


----------



## Florida173 (Nov 6, 2013)

It had only been reactivated a bit before I got there in '02.  I can't imagine they'd get rid of it with the amount of deployments we'd been relied on to accomplish in its recent legacy. 

Although the fact that it was deactivated before with its incredible history is crazy.


----------



## dknob (Nov 6, 2013)

Isn't this the typical history of the 173rd?

I'm not surprised. But we will see the unit again one day.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 6, 2013)

The 173rd needs to change its DUI and crest to a whackamole themed design....  they get bashed, shut down, and then pop up again somewhere else...


----------

